# IGF-1 LR3



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi people

have been considering using this between cycles however have a few questions.

now im always one to my research before posting but a few things i was unsure about

1. is this better used on a steroid cycle or between?

2. pre or post workout? (seems to be a nice debate)

3. quite a general question, what is best protocol to follow in terms of dosage, frequency of injection and length of cycle? (seems to be a few)

4. in peoples personal experience is it really worth the investment?

I have read Hackskii's sticky which was an interesting read

I am not expecting monster gain as i know i will be dissapointed but the aim was an increase in the number of muscle cells.

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Interested In this thread too if there are answers to these questions out there would be happy to hear them!




----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigRichG said:


> 1. is this better used on a steroid cycle or between?


either or to be honest.......i normally use it through the cycle and PCT



BigRichG said:


> 2. pre or post workout? (seems to be a nice debate)


no real difference to be fair i use it pre or post depending on my schedule that day and if i am using MGF



BigRichG said:


> 3. quite a general question, what is best protocol to follow in terms of dosage, frequency of injection and length of cycle? (seems to be a few)


the higher the dose and frequency of shots increases the receptor desensitization, the most successful cycle i ran was using it 3 x week at 80mcg for 16 weeks without any receptor downgrade



BigRichG said:


> 4. in peoples personal experience is it really worth the investment?


if you are at a decent level yes


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks pscarb cleared up a few of my concerns, so for a first time user obviously 80mcg is quite high would say 50mg be a better choice but as you outline you were only shooting 3 times a week would you be able to outline a basic approach i could use as a first timer?


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

When i was on gear i used to get blues nd greens from needle exchange, but was is it i ask for, for peptides? Insulin pins? Not sure wat im asking for?


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Wannaberipped said:


> When i was on gear i used to get blues nd greens from needle exchange, but was is it i ask for, for peptides? Insulin pins? Not sure wat im asking for?=QUOTE)
> 
> start your own thread


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

BigRichG said:


> No trouble.... I thought i did.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

BigRichG said:


> thanks pscarb cleared up a few of my concerns, so for a first time user obviously 80mcg is quite high would say 50mg be a better choice but as you outline you were only shooting 3 times a week would you be able to outline a basic approach i could use as a first timer?


50mcg split bilateral (25mcg each side) is plenty, stick it in the muscle your going to be training 30-45mins pre wo.

Keep it's use to a minimum, ie 3 or 4 times per week.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

StephenC said:


> 50mcg split bilateral (25mcg each side) is plenty, stick it in the muscle your going to be training 30-45mins pre wo.
> 
> Keep it's use to a minimum, ie 3 or 4 times per week.


will just use it on training days then, simplifies things to that way


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

not planning to use it , but..... why bilaterals? Isn't the stuff acting sistematycally , enter blood stream quickly?

Is there really any proven benefit in going bilateral?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

It creates a massive pump where you jab bro so even if it is systemic in action i'd rather have equal pump on a training day lol


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

MXD said:


> It creates a massive pump where you jab bro so even if it is systemic in action i'd rather have equal pump on a training day lol


Thanks. So you rekon is just for equal pump, no localized "growth " action, in terms of satellite cells proliferation and bla, bla stuff ?


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

when injected with an insulin pin isit injected at a 90 degree angle to the muscle and can it be injected in any muscle group?


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

BigRichG said:


> Hi people
> 
> have been considering using this between cycles however have a few questions.
> 
> ...


Can you put a link up to hackskii's sticky im looking to run IGF-1 soon off cycle... :thumbup1:


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/15396-cool-article-igf-1-lr3.html


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

BigRichG said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/15396-cool-article-igf-1-lr3.html


Thanks mate will give it a good read later...


----------

